# Embryo Grading Before Being Frozen



## april123 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey! Is anyone got a grip on the embryo grading system? We are waiting for our embryos to go through PGD. They are on day five and the embrologist has said we have 3AB, 3AD, 3BC. And she said that a 3 means it hasn't hatched yet. Does that mean they can still be used? I get so anxious when they call my brain turns to mush! I've asked for a call back but they aren't free till tomorrow now. Thanks!


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

I had an FET of a 5-day blastocyst that hadn’t even developed enough to be graded - I’m almost 38 weeks pregnant with that blastocyst so in answer to your question, yes, they can be used although I don’t know if they are suitable for PGD.
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

The blasts sound well developed, at least for my clinic 3 means an expanded blast. The letters reflect quality. AB is definitely good. Im not sure about the other two - it depends if your clinic want to see a certain quality before testing. Actually waiting myself to find out if we have any blasts for PGD testing. It’s horrible waiting!


----------

